# ant problem



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I've two young Indian fantail female pigeons from almost a month now. I keep them in a spacious wooden box with some food and water all the time. 

Recently I've noticed that few medium sized red ants say some 8-10 in numbers always roam in and around the boxes. My pigeons are not even bothered about them and always look quite comfortable but I'm little worried. I don't want to kill but to get rid of them.

Help!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you have any D.E. for swimming pool filters ?
Kurps


D. E. = Diatomacious Earth


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope I dont have one


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Sweep the ants from the inside and put some turmeric powder around the wooden box. Keeping food inside the box all time is not advised, one thing is that it can get contaminated with the poops, second its open invitation for not only ants, but rats and raccoons


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok Thanks guys ... 

I'll try and let you know if that works


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Crushed Lime (garden lime) from Home Depot,Lowe's ... would work if you sprinkle it around the entire border of the floor of the box. Sprinkle it around the outside of the box also (underneath). Let us know how it works.
Kurps


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure M Kurps ... I'll try that. Tx.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ants are very damgerous to your birds.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/had-a-bad-thing-happen-here-today-28655.html


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

That was really heart breaking. 

This morning I fully cleaned the box and even removed the food. Hmm in the evening, there was not even a single ant in the box . Now I'm planning to clean the box everyday.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

If you use D.E. (diatomaceous earth) -- don't use the swimming pool variety. It is not safe for people or pets.

Buy food-grade D.E. online, or locally in some nurseries. And because D.E. can be inhaled, just be cautious when sprinkling it.

That being said, I use it all of the time for ants (not pigeon related) and it works very well.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

hey Anand,

Cleaning daily is advisable, but try some turmeric powder, its natural and should help.
Good to see that the feed is kept outside the box........


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are there for the seeds. Try to find the ant colony (just follow an ant or two, they'll take you there) and poison them. That's what I do.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I won't suggest poisoning them, all these things can live side by side. I have regular visits from red ants, they come in group of 6 or 8 check up the place, take some grains and leave off. Their colony is at the corner of my compound wall but I never had a problem.


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm cleaning the pigeon box everyday ... and feed my pigeons outside. So, no ants noticed inside the box.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You can use Permectrin, or go to home depot and buy ant granules, this is good stuff, some of the ants will bring it to their nest and kills the rest of the colony. Just make sure it is away from other animals, borax powder is good to, just sprinkle around where you think ants will climb and your problem will go away.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I get problems from the ants because they also eat my plants. So I started just killing every ant collony, or if not I'll wake up with half a plant eaten by them. Same with snails, although I feel a bit worse for those. Not for ants, I doubt they have any kind of conscience. They just work for their queen and nothing else. Kind of a weird species if you ask me.

Great you didn't find any more ants


----------

